# Artificial Creek - My 200 feet Artificial Garden Creek



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Imagine i dug my 200 feet long artificial creek just with an a round stovel...

I'm crazy, but i've now a big water garden network with natural filtration.

My water is crear anytime... idea for water storage too.

See: *How i built my articficial creek.*


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Does your lower pond have enough room to take the volume of the running water and the surface area of the upper pond x 1" or so when the power is shut off? 

You did a great job naturalizing the edges, that is one of the harder parts of water feature construction.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Coastal: I never shut off my pump.

See here ----> *My streambed*


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

greatgardener said:


> Coastal: I never shut off my pump.


What size water pump? (GPH or LPH)

How many watts does it consume while running?


----------

